
Boeing reveals new 'disturbing' documents on 737 Max jetliner - salex89
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/12/24/boeing-reveals-new-very-disturbing-documents-737-max-jetliner-faa-house/2743402001/
======
AnimalMuppet
Reuters has a similar article at [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
boeing-737max/new-boeing-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
boeing-737max/new-boeing-737-max-documents-show-very-disturbing-employee-
concerns-u-s-house-aide-idUSKBN1YS1BS)

The Reuters article, however, contained a paragraph that was news to me:

> Boeing had earlier turned over the documents to the Justice Department,
> which has an active criminal investigation underway into matters related to
> the 737 MAX plane.

An active _criminal_ investigation? Wow. Boeing's in a lot hotter water than I
knew.

